

Sentry, Disqus' near realtime logging app for Django - smn
http://github.com/dcramer/django-sentry

======
hassy
Between the SC2 shoutout in the Scaling Disqus presentation, and the name &
icon of this, my money would be on the Disqus team at Startupcraft
(<http://www.startupcraftsf.com>).

------
bittersweet
I'm not a Django user myself, but why use a solution like this over let's say
Hoptoad via <http://sjl.bitbucket.org/django-hoptoad/> ?

On first glance it would seem it offers exactly the same functionality with
the added benefit of your errors already going to an external location.

~~~
runningskull
An admittedly cursory comparison shows that Hoptoad isn't free. That could be
reason enough right there.

(edit: beat to it!)

~~~
kordless
They have a free trial, so it's only not free after a certain time. Would you
say it was free if they had a freemium account instead? The reason I ask is
because we've been kicking around the free trial/freemium thing ourselves, and
_think_ the freemium accounts are probably seen as a better value to end
users.

~~~
njharman
Not free after a certain time is "not free". It's kind of the worse of both.
Free trial feels like scam trick "get them hooked, then when, their dependent
rape their wallet." What if I'm not done evaluating when free trial is up? I
have to think hard about when to start free trial to make optium use of it's
duration. So, I'm likely never to start it and certainly not "right now" when
my interest is highest.

Freemium is vastly "superior". Seems fair and of real value. Use this, if you
use it so much it costs us "real" money will want to charge you. Use this, if
it's all you need awesome, maybe you're just a hobbyist or messing around. But
if you're making money and could use these extra features, hey share some of
your cash with us.

~~~
kordless
Agreed. I think we'll stick to rolling out with freemium accounts.

BTW, someone in here has a trigger happy vote down finger.

------
gkelly
I always enjoy following the work of David Cramer. He seems to always be
involved in large, real-world django environments. It can be hard to find
examples of django code that go beyond a simple CRUD blog. Nice work, David.

